# I'm going to try to go to College (University)



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

I have a goal here...I'm going to try to get into the college where I live. Even if I puke my lungs up out of my mouth as soon as I walk through the doors.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Good man, try it and succeed !


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

sajs said:


> Good man, try it and succeed !


Thanks. I'm hoping I'll be accepted in and if I am, I'm not sure what I'm going to do. :um


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Beast And The Harlot said:


> Thanks. I'm hoping I'll be accepted in and if I am, I'm not sure what I'm going to do. :um


Didn't you decide what are you going to study ? You should think ahead, maybe your whole experience will be based on that.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

sajs said:


> Didn't you decide what are you going to study ? You should think ahead, maybe your whole experience will be based on that.


Yes, I have. I want to study art. I was just being jokey is all lol. I meant I'm not sure what I'm going to do as in just the general environment I'll be in and not knowing how to handle it.


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

Sounds great dude I wish you luck! I recommend taking classes during the weekends if you can because there's usually a lot less people on campus.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Good Luck BH. I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

meepie said:


> Good Luck BH. I'm rooting for you!





S a m said:


> Sounds great dude I wish you luck! I recommend taking classes during the weekends if you can because there's usually a lot less people on campus.


Thanks.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Yay!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

peace_love said:


> Yay!!!! Congrats!


Thank you. ☺


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Good luck!

I definitely had a period at the beginning where college was hard for me, and I had "home sickness" that was much more extreme than anyone else I knew. (I was living on campus.) But for me at least it's gotten a lot better over time. I'd say I feel more at ease here than I ever felt in high school.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

hmweasley said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I definitely had a period at the beginning where college was hard for me, and I had "home sickness" that was much more extreme than anyone else I knew. (I was living on campus.) But for me at least it's gotten a lot better over time. I'd say I feel more at ease here than I ever felt in high school.


Oh, you're in school at the moment? 

I'm absolutely terrified of going to the one here lol. It's such a huge campus. It's really the only option I have available, though. I don't want to do the online version because I know that I'd slack off and not try.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I hope you get in.  I'm jealous in a way; American campuses always look so cool.
The difference between school and the sudden independence and hugeness of college can be tough to deal with, but the freedom is worth it.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

Charmander said:


> I hope you get in.  I'm jealous in a way; American campuses always look so cool.
> The difference between school and the sudden independence and hugeness of college can be tough to deal with, but the freedom is worth it.


Hi. 

I'm not worried about being on my own, I'm worried about the people. People absolutely terrify me. Especially *cough* girls/women... 

(yes, I realize you're a female)


----------

